# Hyper Kitten.....



## Kittenfostermummy

ok so I made the mistake of leaving a pot of cat treats where Bugs could get to them last night and went to bed. This morning I come downstairs and all the treats have been eaten bar three!!! The pot was a Whiskas Temptations pot but had sainsburys own cat treats in them. They are only meant to have 12-15 MAX a day and he ate three quaters of a pot!!! 

He is now running round like a total loon being really naughty and acting like a kid on a massive sugar high!! 

Any ideas if this is going to hurt him??? (other than me strangling him or Chewitts biting the hell out of him if he jumps on her one more time???!!!!) 

How long do you think this hyper stage will last?!?!

Needless to say I have learnt my lesson put ALL treats out of reach!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

I'm afraid my lot aren't that intelligent to be able to open the Smilla Hearties box that sits on the kitchen worktop - thank goodness!!! 

I would think he'll be ok apart from maybe a 'soft bottom' when it all comes out again. Perhaps just make sure he's drinking enough water to be on the safe side...... 

And perhaps some Rescue Remedy for you & Chewie so that you are both less inclined to throttle him!!!


----------



## Lumboo

Not sure, but if you invite me round and have a bumper box of Milk Chocolate Buttons I could grab hold of, I may be able to find out the human answer and convert it to cat hours.

Obviously, this would be for purely scientific and good neighbourly reasons. It would give me no pleasure at all....


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm afraid my lot aren't that intelligent to be able to open the Smilla Hearties box that sits on the kitchen worktop - thank goodness!!!
> 
> I would think he'll be ok apart from maybe a 'soft bottom' when it all comes out again. Perhaps just make sure he's drinking enough water to be on the safe side......
> 
> And perhaps some Rescue Remedy for you & Chewie so that you are both less inclined to throttle him!!!


He hurt himself in the end that has slowed him up. He pulled the modem down onto his head!!! He has deffo quietened down now but I now have to keep a close eye on him to make sure he didnt hurt himself. At the moment his pupil refelxes are equal and reactive and no vomiting so will just keep an eye nothing develops!!!

I have my dog at the vets today aswel as she has woken up in agony with her back/hips again so its a crazy day today!!!!


----------



## Lumboo

Kittenfostermummy said:


> He hurt himself in the end that has slowed him up. He pulled the modem down onto his head!!! He has deffo quietened down now but I now have to keep a close eye on him to make sure he didnt hurt himself. At the moment his pupil refelxes are equal and reactive and no vomiting so will just keep an eye nothing develops!!!
> 
> I have my dog at the vets today aswel as she has woken up in agony with her back/hips again so its a crazy day today!!!!


Oh no - hope he is OK 

Hopefully he will be sensible now and sleep off the effects. x


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Yeah he seems fine at the moment. He is sleeping at the moment but has eaten since it happened and still been running around etc since so hopefully it wont have any lasting affects on him (apart from maybe teaching him NOT to pull at wires!!!)

Lumboo Im afraid I dont have any big boxes of choc buttons  but its a good idea maybe we should test these sort of things more often  :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lumboo said:


> Not sure, but if you invite me round and have a bumper box of Milk Chocolate Buttons I could grab hold of, I may be able to find out the human answer and convert it to cat hours.
> 
> Obviously, this would be for purely scientific and good neighbourly reasons. It would give me no pleasure at all....


I too am prepared to assist with this scientific research but would require White Chocolate Buttons to provide a more rounded analysis of the final results.


----------



## Grace_Lily

I'm sorry KFM but your post has given me a little giggle! I hope Bugs isn't bouncing off the walls for too long


----------



## MoggyBaby

Kittenfostermummy said:


> He hurt himself in the end that has slowed him up. He pulled the modem down onto his head!!! He has deffo quietened down now but I now have to keep a close eye on him to make sure he didnt hurt himself. At the moment his pupil refelxes are equal and reactive and no vomiting so will just keep an eye nothing develops!!!
> 
> I have my dog at the vets today aswel as she has woken up in agony with her back/hips again so its a crazy day today!!!!


Just seen this post..... 

The poor wee sausage.... What are they like eh???? I defy anyone to tell me that they are easier to look after than kids........... 

Glad Bugs didn't do too much damage to the house or himself. Also big hugs to your poorly doggy too.

xx


----------



## Lumboo

MoggyBaby said:


> Just seen this post.....
> 
> The poor wee sausage.... What are they like eh???? I defy anyone to tell me that they are easier to look after than kids...........
> 
> Glad Bugs didn't do too much damage to the house or himself. Also big hugs to your poorly doggy too.
> 
> xx


Kats, Kids, (k)spouses - none are easy to look after, all steal treats when you aren't looking and then you spend more time looking after them whilst they meow/moan about the damage!

I have been extensively researching with a bag of Maltesers this afternoon. You will be pleased to hear I banged my head on the desk whilst I was trying to sort out my computer, so my conclusion is treats = lack of serious concentration and injuries; these are quite the norm.

Hope Bugs is acting more normal now. 
By my reckoning I will start being normal in 2021 providing I have no more treats


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lumboo said:


> By my reckoning I will start being normal in 2021


And what medication are you planning on taking to make that little miracle happen then.......???? :sneaky2:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lumboo

MoggyBaby said:


> And what medication are you planning on taking to make that little miracle happen then.......???? :sneaky2:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not medication, more a formula;

Hope + Old age = Relative normality

Oh, and my yardstick is Duncan!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lumboo said:


> Not medication, more a formula;
> 
> Hope + Old age = Relative normality
> 
> Oh, and my yardstick is Duncan!


You're never gonna hit 'normal' if you're matching yourself against a man!!!! Them lot are so OFF the scale of normality, there is actually nothing to compare them to!!!!

THIS is what I hope to be like when I'm older:










I've been told that I don't need to hope too much!!!!   :scared:


----------



## babygirls

Kittenfostermummy said:


> He hurt himself in the end that has slowed him up. He pulled the modem down onto his head!!! He has deffo quietened down now but I now have to keep a close eye on him to make sure he didnt hurt himself. At the moment his pupil refelxes are equal and reactive and no vomiting so will just keep an eye nothing develops!!!
> 
> I have my dog at the vets today aswel as she has woken up in agony with her back/hips again so its a crazy day today!!!!


Always ends in tears these mad 1/2 hours normally mine in this house!!) 
glad hes ok now though. Hope the dogs feeling better


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer

Naughty Bugs!! How long did it take him to crash? I hope he doesn't have too big a bump on the noggin  Although not quite the same. Jaffe got his head stuck in a cream pot I stupidly left on the side the other day. He somehow managed to get off the side without causing himself any damage but then ran smack bang into the coffee table. It took a good few minutes for me to catch him to remove the cream pot. He seemed a bit discombobulated after that.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Well Bugs seems fine acting normal etc. I think he slept the afternoon away to be honest but I wouldnt know as I was stuck at the PDSA for FOUR AND A HALF HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Poor Cassie was triaged after 3/4 hour and then we had to wait over another 3 hrs to be seen by vet as they were that busy and then had to wait for the nurse to put up meds!!! GRRRRRRR

Cassie's back is in major spasm but dont know what has caused it, she is really tender over her lower back and hips, and has a temp with the inflamation. She has had a painkilling injection and her NSAIDs have been upped just have to see how she goes now.


----------



## broccoli

MoggyBaby said:


> I too am prepared to assist with this scientific research but would require White Chocolate Buttons to provide a more rounded analysis of the final results.


i too will sacrifice my time to help in this important research 
- my cats have science names so are very qualified to assist. they will sit on clipboards and supervise !!


----------



## sarahecp

Glad Bugs has calmed down, hope he doesn't have too much of a bump on his little head and hope Cassie is feeling better soon xx


----------



## MCWillow

Lumboo said:


> Not medication, more a formula;
> 
> Hope + Old age = Relative normality
> 
> Oh, and my yardstick is Duncan!


I have a yardstick called Duncan too.

Hope + old age definitely doesnt = normality :lol:

Hope Cassie feels better soon KFM x


----------



## hope

lol naughty kitty hehhehehe mine dont need treats to help them with being hyper they just are 

hope your kitten calms down soon


----------



## notsure

Kittenfostermummy said:


> ok so I made the mistake of leaving a pot of cat treats where Bugs could get to them last night and went to bed. This morning I come downstairs and all the treats have been eaten bar three!!! The pot was a Whiskas Temptations pot but had sainsburys own cat treats in them. They are only meant to have 12-15 MAX a day and he ate three quaters of a pot!!!


I managed to do the same this week - I had given them treats and left the temptations container on top of the drawers in the spare room (they normally live in the top drawer) - nipped to the shop for something came home to find Oslo with his nose buried in the container on the other side of the room...he'd gotten through almost the full container by that point (he is mad for them - even opening the drawer is normally enough to have him flying into the room jumping on the couch/bed in there trying to get the treats from the drawer). Thinking back - this may explain the runny poo I found in the tray earlier in the week (never did find out which one it was as it was a one off occurance but the timing would be about right).


----------

